# This Tau Color Scheme takes the Cake!



## WinZip

Ok so I am not a big fan of the Tau. However, I am a huge fan of Tron so when I saw this Tau scheme I had to share, It makes me want to buy a Tau army and paint them exactly like this.


----------



## Steel Nathan

I'm not a big fan of Tau either but damn, that's a wicked colour scheme!


----------



## beamspam

I, on the otherhand love Tau and I gotta say that that is awesome!


----------



## Unforgiven302

Those barely pass the 3 color minimum some tournaments require. Not saying that is a bad thing, just making a comment... I will say it is very effective in its simplicity.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I don't like it personally. The whole paint in the recesses bugs me, and personally, it would all look better if the entire model was in a shade of the recess colours. So, like a almost regal blue wash over the model, then the recess colour..


----------



## Astorath333

that is down right sexy!!!


----------



## dspadres

That is really nice. I've been thinking of possible color schemes for the Tau I've started and I just may use this as a starting point. 

I'm not one for painting camo so anything that lets me get out of it is win in my book.


----------



## Jereko

It is a nifty colour scheme for spray, red, blue. Not a personal favourite, but love the design. Tournament army in 1 week, yes please.


----------



## Deathscythe4722

Huh, they look like Tron Tau.

Tron Tau....Trau?


----------



## Brother Arnold

Darn it Deathscythe, why do Tau lend themselves to movie title puns so damn well?! Trau, Avatau...
BTW, just wait until they release Tau bikers for the new Codex. Tron armies will be possible if that happens.


----------



## D-A-C

Personally, as far as Tau Colour schemes go, I think it sucks.

I prefer the 'Tau' Tau Sept desert style scheme or the White / Blue one is great as well.





























I think those three are waaaayyy better.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Too glossy. Tau are supposed to have a composite feel (matte) to their armor.


----------



## Hooobit

I think its a good colour scheme for a Tau Cadre. It fits well with the "Tau look", it's simple but effective. All that is needed now are some stealth suits and a couple fire warriors. Perfect.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

D-A-C said:


> Personally, as far as Tau Colour schemes go, I think it sucks.
> 
> I prefer the 'Tau' Tau Sept desert style scheme or the White / Blue one is great as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those three are waaaayyy better.


Definitely, the white or green are my favourites. I used to have a dark green Tau, and it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## StalkerZero

Tron Tau is pure win. 

I cannot imagine how tedious it was to paint that same scheme on so many models without much variation but that person is a genius.


----------



## steamius

Honestly I dont like it. I prefer the main orange ones or the white ones.


----------



## WinZip

Well I like it because its an "outside the box" theme, Obviously most Tau people will say the normal sept schemes are better and that this is not "Tau like". Plus I thought it could inspire Tau players thinking of a scheme.


----------



## Djinn24

I am not a Tau player and i think it is a sloppy lazy paint job that was poorly pulled off if it is infact a Tron knock off.

No shading, no OLS, nothing but primer and blue or red lines.


----------



## steamius

I am also not a tau player, and I agree with djin24.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade

If I played tau I would paint them up in a nice flecktarn pattern.


----------



## Doelago

Fuck, that guy totally stole my crappy Tau black ops color scheme which I used on two models like... 2 years ago... I must say that it is a sloppy color scheme in my opinion... (and yes, thats what I think about my two old Tau models...)


----------



## aboytervigon

The cake is a lie!

(cant believe no one said that yet)


but on a serious note I think it would look better if it there was no gloss.


----------



## asianavatar

It look good, but it could be so much better. Some more highlighting especially in the lighting areas and fade from black to blue would look awesome if done correctly.


----------



## R3con

Love it someone obviously spent alot of time on it.


----------



## Master WootWoot

White with black cloth and orange markings is the best in my opinion.

But your's is cool too!


----------



## Djinn24

asianavatar said:


> It look good, but it could be so much better. Some more highlighting especially in the lighting areas and fade from black to blue would look awesome if done correctly.


Yeah it could look great, I think Tron Tau could be a beautiful army but the way it was pulled off there was half done. Add some highlights and OLS and wow. Its lacking a certain glowie feel.


----------



## jon1337

Unforgiven302 said:


> Those barely pass the 3 color minimum some tournaments require. Not saying that is a bad thing, just making a comment... I will say it is very effective in its simplicity.



Yet another reason why I am not a tourney player lol


On topic, I do love that scheme.


----------



## Amoeba Bait

I rekon that it is a great idea (which I was beaten to *grumblegrumble*), however if I was to do it, I would use some mad directional lighting, making it glow.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

I actually did that test scheme on my Tau commander a few years back. It looked ok but I didn't do it to my entire army. 

What kinda makes me disappointed is... where are the Fire Warriors? I want to see Tron-ified Fire Warriors, or maybe Kroot Tronivores with Tron Hounds and Tron Oxes, also Vespid Tronwings!


----------



## Stella Cadente

meh don't like it personally, does nothing for me


----------



## OIIIIIIO

One of the Tau players where I play got metallic blue and hit the recessed areas with gold and red ... actually looked very nice IMO. Straight up 1980's look, was most excellent.


----------



## Courage_Honour

WOW that looks really cool. i have to say that i am a fan of the Tau, though


----------



## humakt

COuld be great but poorly executed I think. The blue lines are so thin that they do need some OSL, which for a big army is going to be tricky.

Is there no picture of the troop choices?


----------



## steamius

http://chaos-space-marines.blogspot.com/2011/01/conflict-gt-army-coverage-part-5-or-my.html
this is a cool tau army.


----------



## WinZip

Yes it looks good but its just normal Tau with a desert camo scheme, Besides that the scheme was nicely done and looks good for a regular scheme. Kinda reminds me of desert storm.


----------



## steamius

there is also this one. Its also a normal one but its great.
http://www.miniwargaming.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=33676&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=90


----------

